# quick question



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

I know this sounds kind of like some test a teacher would give you but...
What is the best size tank for a begginer to start with? Why?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

The larger the better. It is easier to keep conditions stable. A 10 gal. seems to be the standard for a beginner tank. I would vote for one a little larger... say a 20 long.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

are you planning to do a salt tank? if so, the biggest tank you can possibly get would be best. im currently doing my first salt tank, and its a 46 gallon. and alot of people told me it would be a little small and tricky, if your planning for fresh water, a 10 or 20 would be great. but salt water is just a little trickier. and bigger is better.


----------



## fishfingers (Apr 10, 2006)

As others have said there is no set side, just as big as you can afford. But remember it's not just the tank you have to buy, you'll need to be able to afford, the live rock, lights, skimmer, etc for that tank and that can be quite expensive!


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

OH... I missed that this is the salt forum. I take back the 20 long suggestion.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm with ron, for FW a 30 in. tank is good. A 29H is a much better starter tank than a 10g.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I always recommend going with a 55 gallon or bigger for your first saltwater tank...


----------

